# 2013 sw bbq- fragswap



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey everyone- I was thinking we could do a bit of a frag swap at the BBQ- 
So post what you have to trade, and your wish list here!
Alternatively, just bring stuff on the day, but I think this makes sense so that we don't have a bunch of unwanted frags sitting around all day...

My wish list is :
Gsp (thanks 50seven!)
Xenia (thanks altcharacter!)
Anthelia 
Blue anthelia
Red macroalgaes (thanks altcharacter!)
asterinas
mini brittle stars

What I can bring:
green chalice frag
small photo gorgonian 1
small photo gorgonian 2
small photo gorgonian 3
mixed zoa frag 1
mixed zoa frag 2
zoa frag 3
zoa frag 4
zoa frag 5
frozen (tang) food - because i don't have tangs anymore...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I might have a nice red macro algae for you...but it depends on how good your cupcakes are.

Also have a really nice xenia.

There's alot in my tank that has to go so I'll bag it up and throw it into the bin so people can take something home.

Just as a reminder, same as last year, please only take what you need


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome- thx  hope the cupcakes live up to your standards!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I will (time pending) chop a couple of my leathers.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome J_T...it's going to be interesting to see you wearing leather. Chaps I hope!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I will bring:
-Kenya tree
-birdsnest, teal
-birdsnest, red w/ green tips
-a small GSP for Margaret

Want:

any other colours of birdsnest
riccordea (Mighty Aphrodite loves them...  )


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

50seven said:


> I will bring:
> -Kenya tree
> -birdsnest, teal
> -birdsnest, red w/ green tips
> ...


Thanks Kevin!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

MJC will be there!!! so if anyone want us to bring frags for them we can. First time customer will have to EMT us the money first.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

unfortunally i don't have much i can bring in terms of frags...but i will have a wad of cash to buy! haha


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I will be bringing about 5-6 heads of purple and green hammer to trade. Don't know what I am looking for don't really care...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Ill bring few things most likely zoas/palys to trade maybe some other frags


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I am looking for some zosa/palys. Specifically some nuclear death palys but would love to get some otehrs.

As of right now, don't have much.

Small fruit loops growout frags (2-3 polyos)
Radioactive Green Zoas
Mixed Green, Red, Orange Zoas
Green Porcipora Frags
Red Birdsnest
Xenia
Leathers (Finger and Colt)
Couple of Acan Frags
And some unmounted Joker Rodactus Mushrooms.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

If anyone is looking to sell some stuff to help me fill this tank, i'm looking for ricordia mushrooms, orange, red, pink, purple maybe 1 green, red/pink birds nest, green birds nest and anything else that's cool! haha


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> If anyone is looking to sell some stuff to help me fill this tank, i'm looking for ricordia mushrooms, orange, red, pink, purple maybe 1 green, red/pink birds nest, green birds nest and anything else that's cool! haha


I have a whole lot of corals SPS that you might be interested at, unfortunately I won't be able to bring the tomorrow but you are more than welcome to stop over and cherry pick!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sweet ride said:


> I have a whole lot of corals SPS that you might be interested at, unfortunately I won't be able to bring the tomorrow but you are more than welcome to stop over and cherry pick!


actually bro i really need to talk to you! i should drop by sometime soon.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, please make sure to thank all of our sponsors if not tomorrow, then when you see them. We've had some great donations that really make this event even better than just a BBQ with Dave's awesome cooking with your SW buddies  looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow, rain or shine!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> actually bro i really need to talk to you! i should drop by sometime soon.


this doesn't sound good at all, promise I was only boosting 12psi with 100 shoots of spray.....

no worries we can chat tomorrow!


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

bah, I missed this thread 

What I can bring:

orange birdsnest /w green tips (not sure if this is the same as the red birdsnest /w green tips, but mine looks orange to me )
purple birdsnest /w yellow'ish tips
3-4 small kenya tree frags
1 green branching monti cap
1 yellow candy cane (6-7 heads) (warning: has some green hair algae on it)
1 small GSP (less than 1/2 inch)
1 small red digi (about 1/2 inch)
2 small devil's hand (about 1/2 inch)
Teal birdsnest frags


Wish list:
birdsnest, red w/ green tips (in case is it different from my orange birdsnest)
orange ricordia
yuma (anything except orange, willing to pay for it if you are not interested in my frags )
bag of chaeto
ritteri anemone (willing to pay for it)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

jd81 said:


> bah, I missed this thread
> 
> What I can bring:
> 
> ...


If you are going to be there eary, and you still have it, I will pay for that Nem  If you did sell it, I totally understand!


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

J_T said:


> If you are going to be there eary, and you still have it, I will pay for that Nem  If you did sell it, I totally understand!


I still have it  I ended up putting it back in my DT, so now it is stuck on a rock again. If I manage to detach it, I will bring it.

I also have a Pink BTA, I will try to detach it as well, and bring it if I can


----------

